# NH vs. VT smoke requirments



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Why did the chicken cross the river? For a smoke job, but as i do not often stray from my coop, i'm not up on the latest differences:no:

Reading the NH regs this a.m. i find>


> *New Construction and Existing Construction:*
> When more than one smoke alarm is required to be installed within an individual dwelling unit or
> sleeping unit the smoke alarms shall be interconnected in such a manner that the activation of one alarm
> will activate all of the alarms in the individual unit. The alarm shall be clearly audible in all bedrooms
> ...


Seems you folks have to interconnect on existing multi's ? 

Also, are you ion or photo over there....?

Any help from cowhamphire appreciated

~CS~


----------

